# HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?



## dorschhai (13. Februar 2005)

Hallöle! #h 

Man hört ja oft eine ganze Menge über verschiedene Kutter in Heiligenhafen. Da wird oft schon kräftig erzählt (und manchmal auch gelästert) welcher denn der Beste ist, wo es gutes Essen oder die größten Fische gibt.  |bla: 
Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen wollen mit welchen ihr denn rausfährt. Wie findet ihr euren Lieblingskutter? Oder nehmt ihr jedesmal einen anderen? 

Falls es jemand interessiert: ich fahre meistends mit der Einigkeit raus. Bin aber für alles offen


----------



## dorschhai (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Sorry folgende habe ich vergessen (Leute verlasst euch nie auf irgendwelche Listen im Web! Immer 3 x Überprüfen!): MS Prince Hamlet, MY Merle, MS Alte Liebe, SY Marco Polo.
So das wärs hoffe ich.


----------



## dogfish (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Wenn von Heiligenhafen dann seit Jahren meistens mit MS Monika!!  
Jens gibt sich immer sehr viel Mühe um uns an den Fisch zu bringen  #6  und Bootsmann Rainer ist einfach nur originell  :m . Service, Umfeld und Fangergebnisse passen für mich gut zusammen.

Achim


----------



## Broesel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				dogfish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn von Heiligenhafen dann seit Jahren meistens mit MS Monika!!
> Jens gibt sich immer sehr viel Mühe um uns an den Fisch zu bringen  #6  und Bootsmann Rainer ist einfach nur originell  :m . Service, Umfeld und Fangergebnisse passen für mich gut zusammen.
> 
> Achim



Achim, jupps...besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können. Zumal ihm der Kutter nun selber gehört... |rolleyes


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Moin Dorschhai.
Ich habe deine vergessenen mal als andere drei mit angefügt.


----------



## Tyron (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Moin

Wenn ich von Heiligenhafen aus rausdüse, dann ist auch bei mir die Einigkeit die allerserste Wahl. Dieser Kutter ist nicht zu Unrecht einer der bestbesuchtesten im Verlaufe der ganzen Saison. Kann zwar manchmal schon ziemlich eng werden, aber wenn Thomas all seine Angler mit dem ein oder anderen Leoparden "versorgt", gibt es sehr oft sehr viele glückliche Gesichter!

Gruß Tyron


----------



## dorschhai (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

@ meeresangler schwerin: vielen dank sehr aufmerksam! sehe ich das richtig das nur mods und admins noch eine 13. auswahlmöglichkeit hinzufügen können?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> @ meeresangler schwerin: vielen dank sehr aufmerksam! sehe ich das richtig das nur mods und admins noch eine 13. auswahlmöglichkeit hinzufügen können?


jo richtig, ich kann sogar noch eine 14. und 15. Auswahl mit dran bauen. Mußt nur sagen.


----------



## Heggi (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Hi Boardies,
zu diesem Thema kann ich nur sagen, ich habe die Kutter fast alle ausprobiert, und bei fast allen gut oder schlecht gefangen. Meistens fahre ich mit der "MS Tanja" raus, weil die Platzverhältnisse nicht so beengt sind und die Crew in Ordnung sind.
Grüsse und viel Petrie!!!
Heggi


----------



## dorschhai (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

@ meeresangler schwerin:  gut zu wissen!


----------



## kanalbulle (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

:m da passt ja der Link vom Hafen hier her.                                                 
Kann man wenigstens sehen wer nicht rausfährt


----------



## angeltreff (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry folgende habe ich vergessen (Leute verlasst euch nie auf irgendwelche Listen im Web! Immer 3 x Überprüfen!): MS Prince Hamlet, MY Merle, MS Alte Liebe, SY Marco Polo.
> So das wärs hoffe ich.



Na, na 

Mit der Prince Hamlet kannst Du übrigens nicht zum angeln rausfahren, das ist kein "Angelschiff".


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				dogfish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn von Heiligenhafen dann seit Jahren meistens mit MS Monika!!
> Jens gibt sich immer sehr viel Mühe um uns an den Fisch zu bringen #6 und Bootsmann Rainer ist einfach nur originell :m . Service, Umfeld und Fangergebnisse passen für mich gut zusammen.
> 
> Achim


 
Moins,
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen#6


----------



## Hayabusa (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

wenn ich noch mit dem kutter rausfahre, dann nur mit der MY Julia. ist zwar um einiges teuer aber dafür steht man auch nicht dicht an dicht und die stimmung an board ist aufgrund der "kleinen, familiären" atmosphäre meistens auch besser. Von den "normalen" Kuttern würde ich die Monika empfehlen (bin früher des öfteren mit ihr gefahren), Jens ist wirklich ein feiner Kerl.


----------



## Louis (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Schade, dass keine Mehrfachantworten möglich sind. Ich habe mich nämlich nicht auf einen festgelegt....


----------



## Mini-Broesel (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Moin,Moin
Von allen Kuttern mit den ich bisher gefahren gefällt mir die "MS"Monika ambesten.Warum?Weil Kpt.Jens sehr nett ist und weil er nach dem Fisch richtig sucht . Allerdings auch nicht nur wegen dem Kapitän Jens,sondern auch weil das schiff sehr sauber und gepflegt ist. Aber damit ist es immer noch nicht beendet , ich schätze das Schiff auch noch wegen jemand anderen nämlich Bootsmann Rainer der erfahrene Dorschgaffer hat immer einen guten Spruch auf den Lippen und sonst ist er auch sehr nett.Also liebe Hochseeangel Fans ich empfehle euch die Monika zunehmen. Üpriegens mein Bild wurde auf der Monika geknipst.


----------



## Dieter39 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Hallo,Sehr aufschlußreich dieses Angelboard hier.
           Fahre zum ersten mal im April mit der MS Einigkeit raus, habe sie mir nach der     positiven Beurteilung hier ausgesucht.Werde gerne über die Angeltörns mit der MS Einigkeit berichten, wenn ich zurück bin.

                 Viele Grüße Dieter 39


----------



## angeltreff (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				Dieter39 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde gerne über die Angeltörns mit der MS Einigkeit berichten, wenn ich zurück bin.


 
Tu dass, die Vielzahl der Meinungen erhöht den "Wert". 

War am Donnerstag mit der Einigkeit draussen, leider wenig gefangen. Aber Thomas, der Skipper, hat sich echte Mühe gegeben und gesucht und der Matrose, Wolfgang, ist ebenfalls sehr umgänglich.


----------



## Tyron (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Joa, so ne Tage kanns auch auf der Einigkeit geben. Aber ich finde es sowieso gut, wenn jetzt im Moment gaaaaaanz wenig oder am besten gar nichts gefangen wird, die meisten von euch können sich sicherlich denken, warum...
Aber lassen wir das...

Gruß Tyron


----------



## kanalbulle (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde es sowieso gut, wenn jetzt im Moment gaaaaaanz wenig oder am besten gar nichts gefangen wird, die meisten von euch können sich sicherlich denken, warum...
> Aber lassen wir das...


Nee können wir nicht - ich krieg echt nen :v -Krampf wenn ich das immer lese.
Dann noch der passende Abschluss "*Aber lassen wir das*"
Dan lass es doch wirklich !
Die die so schreiben sind am meisten am Wasser und auf den Kuttern !


----------



## Marcel1409 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

@ Kanalbulle

 #6  |good: 

Ich kann dieses Pseudogequatsche langsam auch nicht mehr hören #q ... Wenn einer von denen die das Laichdorschangel so verachten, im Sommer ein Dorsch von 10 Kilo fängt und umlegt (schmeck ja jetzt wieder |kopfkrat ), dann kann er im Winter auch nicht mehr ablaichen, oder? Am besten ist, jeder angelt so, wie er es mit sich selber vereinbaren kann...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

@ kanalbulle und marcel1409

genau die gleiche meinung wie ihr hab ich auch ... soll der jeder seine eigene meinung hier haben dürfen und dann und woi angeln wie er will immer dieses gequatsche naja man wird hier ja sogar als assiangler bezeichnet wenn man n ton FÜR das laichdorschangeln schreibt ..


----------



## dorschangler12345 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

was los


----------



## dorschhai (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Leute hört bitte mit diesen agressiven Diskussionen über Angeln auf Laichdorsch auf! Dafür gibt es 1. andere Threads und 2. sollte man sich erst einmal GANZ GENAU informieren was abgeht bevor man auch nur einen Ton über die Tatsachen des Laichdorschangelns verliert. Sonst entwickelt dieses sehr wichtige und durchaus von Relevanz geprägte Thema zu einem Gespräch mit KINDERGARTENNIVEAU. Jeder kann und soll seine Meinung über das Thema haben aber bitte erst informieren BEVOR Diskussionen angefangen werden.


----------



## Evotec (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

also wenn ich denn mal fahre nur mit der karoline und kapitän stengel. ich kenne ihn schon seit 20 jahren und meiner meinung nach gibt er sich am meisten mühe. 

nur finde ich das seit der zoll freie einkauf nicht mehr ist geht dort alles den bach runter#d  

und wenn ich als hamburger nachts um 1 uhr losfahre um einen der guten plätze sprich heck und bug zu etrgattern und dann auf den kuttern die besenstiele überall sehe und die jungs morgens um 7.30 ausgeschlafen aufs boot kommen muß ich euch sagen NEIN DANKE.. dann lieber ein eigenes boot mieten und selbst in see stechen so wie es immer mehr leute machen...


----------



## Tyron (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

@ Dorschangler, KanalBulle und marcel: Leude, jetzt bleibt mal ganz ruhig. Hier gleich wieder so abzudrehen bringt auch nix. Und "Pseudogequatsche" ist das sowieso nicht!!


----------



## Agalatze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

ich hätte auch gerne zwei antworten gegeben.
meine favoriten sind die caroline und die hai 4


----------



## Agalatze (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorschangler, KanalBulle und marcel: Leude, jetzt bleibt mal ganz ruhig. Hier gleich wieder so abzudrehen bringt auch nix. Und "Pseudogequatsche" ist das sowieso nicht!!


 
also ich kann die drei völlig verstehen, denn es geht extrem auf den nerv wenn jedesmal dieses beschi.... thema laichdorsche aufkommt.
es geht hier um kutter und damit aus ende basts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|krach:


----------



## Tyron (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Moin

Ja ok, vielleicht habt ihr Recht, dann bin ich jetzt wirklich mal ganz ruhig, Sorry Jungs....

Gruß Tyron


----------



## der Märt (2. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Hallo Freunde des Dorsches!

Ich finde Heiligenhafen klasse! Fahre von dort aus raus seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin! und das sind immerhin mitlerweile zehn Jahre! Ich habe fast jeden Kutter ausprobirt! Bin früher immer auf der Monika gefahren, als sie noch in Grosenbrode lag und habe auf disem schiff das Dorschangeln gelernt waren schöne Jahre! Mitlerweile fahre ich auf der Tanja und finde es super! Die Besatzung is super drauf der Kutter is groß und sauber einfach spitze!

Schöne grüße und gut Dorsch!!


----------



## Börde-Pilker (8. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Da leider keine Mehrfachantworten möglich sind schreibe ich es mal so:

Kutter für Einzelfahrten bzw. Vereins-Charter---"Karoline" 

und für Kleingruppencharter mit Skipper die "Alfred" , ohne Skipper die "Baltic IV".


Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Silverstar (14. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

was ist eigentlich mit der Ostpreusen 1??

warum fahren so wenige mit dem schiff raus?

erzählt doch mal....

habe bis jetzt immer gute erfahrungen gesammelt


----------



## Pickerfan (14. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Nabend zusammen
Natürlich mit der Einigkeit. Bei Thomas läuft das meistens gut. Am 04.04 fahren wir wieder
Bis dann


----------



## heinzrch (15. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Ich war im Mai letzten Jahres das erste Mal auf nem Kutter, genauer 3 Ausfahrten hintereinander auf dem Seeteufel.
Der Wind war stark und es ging drei mal unter der Brücke durch.
Dafür, daß dort nicht so toll Fisch steht, kann der Kapitän nix.
Aber daß er jedesmal pünktlich wie ein Maurer zur Heimfahrt tutet, sehr wohl.
Auch so hatte ich den Eindruck, als ob die Crew (Ausnahme die Küche !) nicht sehr motiviert war....
Ich glaube, das muß ich nicht mehr haben. Wenn ich wieder mal dort bin, versuch ich es auf eigene Faust mit nem kleinen Boot dicht unter Land, dort wo die Kutter nicht hinfahren, auf Plattfisch und co.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (15. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Leider kann ich an der Umfrage nicht teilnehmen, da ich seit etwa 4 Jahren in Heiligenhafen nicht mehr rausfahre. In den 90er Jahren habe ich dort alle Kutter ausprobiert, gern erinnere ich mich noch an die Zeiten, als die Ausfahrt 15,-DM gekostet hat u. man bei jeder Ausfahrt eine Pulle Schnaps mit vom Kahn nehmen konnte. Und der Diesel hat damals 90 Pfennig gekostet, da konnte man schnell mal ein verlängertes Wochenende dort oben machen. Heute sieht meine Rechnung so aus: Zähle ich die Kosten für 2 Angler (Kutter, Übernachtung, Verpflegung) zusammen bekomme ich für weniger Geld in Norwegen ein Ferienhaus. Geht man von einer noch größeren Anglergruppe aus dann spricht noch mehr für Norwegen. Vor allem hat man da Selbstfahrboote u. muß sich nicht ärgern, wenn die Nebenleute mit verschieden schweren Montagen angeln u. Schnursalat fabrizieren. Fast hätte ich noch die Fische vergessen, mehr als 10 Dorsche hatte ich in Heiligenhafen selten, manchmal nur 2 oder 3. Die in Norwegen üblichen Fangmengen sind sicher allen hier bekannt. Ich habe zwar ein gewisses Verständnis für die Kutterbesitzer, die sicherlich unter dem Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs u. den hohen Spritpreisen zu leiden haben. Für mich ist es jedenfalls zu viel Geld für wenig Fisch.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## udo81 (15. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Hallo allerseits.
Also ich fahre seit Jahren meistens mit der *Klaus-Peter * raus. Klaus ist zwar ein etwas schnoddriger Typ manchmal aber das muß so sein  Ich habe bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn allgemein wenig ging, auf Klaus-Peter auch wenig ging. Wenn gut gefangen wurde, dann auch auf der Klaus-Peter. Außerdem muß ich meinem Vorredner in punkto Preis beipflichten. Und da sind 20 Eumel halt weniger als 26.


Grüße!

_Fangberichte seit ab 08/2005:_

+Datum++++Fische+++Hauptköder+++++++++++Schiff
19.08.05........12.........Pilk-solo, GuFi...............Einigkeit
20.08.05........12.........Pilk+1 Jig.....................Einigkeit
21.08.05........15.........Pilk+1 Jig.....................Klaus-Peter
02.02.06........01.........Pilk-Solo......................Einigkeit
03.02.06........01.........Pilk-Solo......................Einigkeit
04.02.06........04.........Pilk-Solo......................Klaus-Peter
17.05.06........08.........GuFi, Pilk-solo...............Charter\Burg
18.05.06........03.........GuFi, Pilk-solo...............Einigkeit
19.05.06........10.........Gufi............................Charter\Burg
25.08.06........04.........Pilk+1 Jig.....................Klaus-Peter
26.08.06........03.........Pilk+1 Jig.....................Klaus-Peter
27.08.06........02.........Pilk+1 Jig.....................Klaus-Peter


----------



## Fledi (22. März 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Ich fahre seit 30 Jahren auf der Klaus-Peter. Da hatte die Familie Nagel noch alle Boote (Klaus-Peter, Tanja und die Einigkeit). Leider haben sich die Brüder ein wenig in die Wolle gekriegt.
Mit Klaus habe ich mich immer prächtig verstanden, weshalb ich im treu geblieben bin. Gefangen hat man von seinem Boot auch immer, wenn was ging.
Wenn nichts ging, hatte er meistens auch nicht viel.
Ich kann die Klaus-Peter nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ist nicht das schnellste Boot und auch icht das schönste, aber nach Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs sind 6 Euro weniger ein echtes Argument. Vor allem, wenn man 7 mal in einer Woche raus fäht.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## D3nN!5-ERFA-e.V (19. August 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Hi Boardis,!
Allso Klaus-Peter kann ich net so empfehlen da der eine "eigentartige" Art des Fisch suchens hat und der Typ sollte mal lernen mit der Gaff umzugehen deswegen hat einer einen schön steinbutt und schöne dorsche verloren da er es nicht geschafft hat.Also lieber 8 € mehr und mehr Fisch ! das ist meine Meinung dazu!
Tut mir leid die jetzt gute erfahrung mit dem Schiff gemacht habn aber ich ganz sicher net. D3nN!5


----------



## -=KDD=- (4. September 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Ganz klar, MS MONIKA , das beste Schiff von allen.
Einmal Monika immer Monika  

Wer genauere Infos will, sollte mal auf meiner Homepage schauen, da gibt es einen Bericht!


----------



## mot67 (4. September 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				-=KDD=- schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar, MS MONIKA , das beste Schiff von allen.
> Einmal Monika immer Monika




so gehts mir auch, bei mir ist es allerdings die Hai IV mit käptn Günther


----------



## gerihecht (4. September 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Hallo ich fahre nur mit der Karoline . Heiko gibt sich wirklich sehr viel Mühe den Fisch zu finden und Essen und Sauberkeit sind wirklich in Ordnung .


----------



## Makreli (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

|pfisch: |pfisch: |pfisch: Ich fahre am 22.10.05 mit der Karoline raus ich fahre das erste mal mir der Karoline ich bin zwar schon mal mit der einigkeit gefahren aber ich wollte fragen was den die besten köder auf der Karoline?
Fährt jemand auch am 22 auf der Karoline mit?|pfisch: |pfisch: |pfisch:


----------



## kiepenangler (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich wollte fragen was den die besten köder auf der Karoline?


 
moin!
auf der karoline nimmst die selben köder wie auf anderen kuddern auch! oder denkste man brauch für jeden kudder spezielle köder lol|kopfkrat


----------



## Makreli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

#q #q Ich meinte für welchen fisch welchen köder oder köder farbe#q #q 

BLUBB
BLUBB
BLUBB


----------



## Makreli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Gibt es eine Intenet Adresse für MS Karoline


----------



## thobi (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

@ makreli
ich würde dir etwas mit schwarz empfehlen!
finde ich absolut top.
einen pilker(schwarz/orange) mit einem beifänger drüber (rot/schwarz) sollte dir eigendlich zum fisch verhelfen!
am 22. leider nicht.aber wir fahren am 23.!
|supergri aber sa. soll man auch gut fangen habe ich gehört.da setzen sie genau soviel fisch aus  wie so. 
mach dich nur  nicht verrückt und fisch einfach schön konzentriert.dann klappts auch mit den leos.
und noch ein kleiner tipp.
guck einfach mal was die leutz am bug oder heck so dran hängen.die haben( meistens ) etwas ahnung.
und dort kannst du dann auch sehen wie die köder geführt werden.das kann von tag zu tag ander5s sein.
wünsche dir ein paar gute fische für sa.
bis denne thobi


----------



## Makreli (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

Danke für die tipss


----------



## dorschhai (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*

>>> Mal wieder nach oben schieb <<<

Ich hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, HH soll nicht mehr so gut gehen, da bringen andere Ecken in der Ostsee mehr Fisch. Ich war lange nicht mehr oben, deshalb frage ich mal ob ihr das bestätigen könnt. Bitte nicht auf die Laichdorschproblematik umschwenken, davon rede ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## kiepenangler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: HEILIGENHAFEN: Mit welchem Kutter fahrt ihr raus?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> >>> Mal wieder nach oben schieb <<<
> 
> Ich hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, HH soll nicht mehr so gut gehen, da bringen andere Ecken in der Ostsee mehr Fisch. Ich war lange nicht mehr oben, deshalb frage ich mal ob ihr das bestätigen könnt. Bitte nicht auf die Laichdorschproblematik umschwenken, davon rede ich jetzt nicht!



also ich konnte mich allgemein mit den fängen im letzten jahr nicht beklagen. gibt halt immer mal gute und schlechte tage. ich denke auch, dass es auch immer unterschiedlich ist.


----------

